# New Prop Idea: In case of Vampires Break Glass



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I have a pretty nifty idea for a new prop...

Ok, you know those "In case of fire break glass" boxes that have fire hoses and/or a fire extinguisher in them? I'm thinking of making something similar but with a creepy twist. I'd like to build an oak box with a plexiglass front that reads "In case of Vampires Break Glass".

I'm thinking I can put a hammer, some oak stakes, a cross, some holy water and some garlic in it. Maybe I'll try to do this over the weekend. :voorhees:


----------



## Nautilus (Jun 30, 2005)

Thats actually a really cool and cute idea. I may try something like that over the weekend, if I may of course.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Feel free. I'm all about sharing. 

Welcome to the forums, by the way. Feel free to post lots and lots and make yourself at home.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Awesome Idea


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, I haven't started on this yet. I do have some faux garlic (donated by fellow Hall-l member Vlad) coming in soon and I'm about to order the Holy Water bottle and cross.

Beyond that, I still have to make the stakes and buy a hammer for them. I was going to buy some real Oak to have turned down to a stake on the lathe at work, but the cost of a piece of oak for such a thing is just too much money. So, I'm going to buy a tomato stake and cut it into four or five pieces and cut a point into the end of them for the "oak stakes".

Once I have all the items and have an idea how large the box needs to be, I'll get started on this sucker. Should be a nice prop in the end. I'll also have to make an LED spotlight for this puppy.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

What a cool idea! I'd definitely highlight that prop with a LED spotlight. I can't wait to see some pics


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I have started to gather up the items I'm going to be putting into this sucker.

There is some fake garlic strands I have coming in from fellow Hall-L listmember Vlad that he got at a dollar store local to his area. I tell you, you'll find the weirdest stuff at a dollar store. See attachment for pic of the garlic.

I also just placed an order with St. Patrick's Guild to get three holy water bottles and a cross. I'm sure if they knew what I was doing with this stuff, they'd probably not sell to me.

Holy Water Bottle

Cross

Then, I just have to go to the hardware store, buy a wooden handled, metal-headed mallet and a garden stake (to make the oak stakes out of) and I have all the contents.

When I have everything in my possession, I'll lay them out in the manner they will rest in the box and figure out how large the box needs to be.

When I know that, I'll head over to Lowes, and buy some nice Red Oak boards and a sheet of plexiglass to make the box from. I may also go to Jo Ann Fabric and get some red velvet to line the box with, but I'm not sure yet.

Hopefully, I can get started on this next weekend.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I was damn glad to get that stuff out of the house, let me tell you. Felt woozy the whole time it was here, lol.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You kooky vampire, you. 

Ok, well I got the garlic strands, the cross, and the holy water bottles today, so as soon as my back is feeling better, I'll get to work on making the box.

Here's a pic I took of all the contents. See attachment.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Cool stuff! Can't wait to see the box you're going to make for it. 

P.S. I hope your back heals soon!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Stop encouraging him to make this thing people!!!!!
Hmmmmmmmmm, Zombie ever thought of making something really usefull, like a "bug" zapper!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Too bad for you, I'm nearly done. I just have to assemble the door for the front, paint the sign onto the plexiglass and lay out the red velvet to cover my "mistakes."


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Guess I'm not visiting your haunt, have you considered putting a mirror in there?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Bug zapper? It's a good thing spiders don't fly!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Argh.

So I started to work on the front of this thing today... the wood and plexi glass door. I cut the wood with my mitre saw... I guess it's 45 degree cuts aren't quite 45 degrees because the pieces didn't fit together quite right. No big deal though because it was close enough that if I used angle brackets on the inside, it would be fine.

Then, I routed out the area the glass would mount to. Had a few oopsies here and there, but being it faces inward and nobody will see it, that's ok too.

Then, I went to screw the plexi glass on. The first screw's head broke off in the wood and the glass. I couldn't get it out and in the process the glass broke! Great. So now I gotta try and make the door and glass again, which I'm considering putting off till next year because the glass was $13 and the wood for the door was about another $10.

I wish my woodworking skills were better. Of course, I probably shouldn't have been trying to use BRASS screws. I guess I'm not that bright.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm saddened and relieved at the same time. Just how big a piece of plexiglass are we talking about here?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

16" x 20". I need to get a new piece and the stuff ain't cheap. Neither is the piece of wood I need to replace. I may just finish it this year though because I'm soooo close to being done with it.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Check your mail Z...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks to the awesome help of Blackwidow's husband, I got a nice, new front door for the prop in the mail today! I worked on finishing it off tonight, and now all that I need to do to call it done is to put the lettering on the glass and add a picture wire to the back to hang it with. Have some piccies:

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Vampire%20Box/vampire_box-03.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Vampire%20Box/vampire_box-04.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Vampire%20Box/vampire_box-05.jpg​


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Fantastic! A wonderful prop and a unique idea.

Cross it off on your home page


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

ZF, dude! That is awesome! Dammitall, now I want one for my hall bathroom.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

I have to agree with Ghostess. That is just awesome. Patent it quick!! Poor Vlad... just not welcome, unless he is invited. Then he shouldn't have to worry. (g)

Great job on the prop.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, it looks great Zombie...love the red lining!


----------

